# Bating Exem, on deck Letro!



## Bigb21084 (Apr 30, 2011)

I still have some gyno issue after my run with Nolva and Exem, now I will try Letro. Should a wait a few days and allow my E2 to recover or just keep on rolling? Thanks


----------

